# As simple as it gets.



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a true minimalist operation. But it works!
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2008/10/081023-train-video-ap.html 

But it ain't steam










Harvey C.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

See also: http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=l4qttp6nDts


----------



## Steven Gugel (Jan 9, 2008)

That may be the coolest RR video I've ever seen. The link from Torby especially because it went into more detail of how they cobble together these things. Kind of like my 1980 Aspen Station Wagon.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Where's the FRA when you need them!!!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I had some photos somewhere...


----------

